# Tipp für Musiksauger



## krawutz (23 Sep. 2008)

Hallo an alle,

hier mal ein Tipp für die, die noch nicht genug Musik gehortet haben.
Schaut euch mal den Internetdienst chilirec.com an.
Hier kann man sich eine persönliche Datenbank mit Musik aller möglichen Richtungen zusammenstellen, die fast eine Mrd. Titel umfassen kann (ich wünsche ein langes Leben).
Das Runterladen ist einfach, schnell und kostenlos.
Kopierschutz gibt’s nicht.
Registrierung bringt kleine Vorteile, ist aber nicht erforderlich.
Ohne Registrierung sollte man allerdings den Cookie nicht löschen.
Wer’s ganz entspannt mag, nutzt den eigens für diesen Dienst entwickelten Browser Jalapeno (Zeitschrift „PC go“ 9/08).
Meine Erfahrungen sind in jeder Hinsicht gewaltig gut.
Viel Spaß !


----------

